# Twitter bans Trump



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow this is getting more like Hitlers Germany, and I dont mean that as hyperbole. He said in his speech I know your mar hing to the capitol be peaceful. Twitter blames him, but it was not his fsult. If blame must be placed it should be those who pushed our country so far left so fast.
I see those who constantly tweet death to America never get banned even temporary. That should be revealing to intelligent people. What it should tell them is how partisan Twitter is and that this is more censorship.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The level of censorship exhibited by social media is comparable only to the censorship enacted by the nazis in 1933 with the book burning.
With that, add the dumbocraps attempting to rewrite history and redefine words to meet their objectives. 
Just watch the civil liberties go away in the next few years now that the dumbocraps are in office.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sent you a pm speckline


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

remember i kept saying about BIG TECH....

Did you read that big tech is trying to shut down PRALER. Apple, Microsoft, and Amazon either have stopped having the APP on their stores or are out right banning them. Think about it... Those three are the people who control all of our phones and tech.. They are not the service providers of the phone...ie: ATT and Verizon.... but they are the maker of phones and the distributers of APPS... This is a huge law suit waiting to happen.

BTW... Praler is a social media outlet like twitter, facebook, etc. That isn't supressing speech. They are looked at as "conservative" but aren't. They are open to anyone!! Speech wont be supressed there. :beer: :beer:

But just look at this and read about what is happening to Praler. It is scary that these companies have this much control.... it is why Section 230 needs to be revamped!!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see Twitter is getting pushback from leaders around the world.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It is interesting now that major political donor organizations are pulling funding for Republican Super PACS due to trump.

As far as Twitter and Facebook. I hate them but they are going to do whatever is best for the bottom line. Bottom line is Trump's behavior is costing them more money than the people leaving due to his banishment.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not sure what is true on the internet, but a fellow on another site said some have contracts thst Twitter is violating. I dont know enough about it to have an opinion. 
I am sure Twitter is going to loose more by banning Trump than keeping him. France has joined the frey condemning Twitter. I was surprised Germany did also.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> As far as Twitter and Facebook. I hate them but they are going to do whatever is best for the bottom line. Bottom line is Trump's behavior is costing them more money than the people leaving due to his banishment.


Twitter stock dropped when it annouced baning trump. oke:

Also it is the censoring of PARLER that is what is scary and also censoring conservatives.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see they lost two billion in thier stock. I tried to sign up for gab.com today, but thoer severs are swamped. Yesterday they were adding 10k members per hour.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Yet Twitter is still 25% higher than a month ago. I don't put a lot of credence in short term stock performance as influence ebbs and flows day to day on it. Stock price really doesn't have a real world impact or correlation.

Parler had a lot of problems as they had a lot of really bad stuff there (pedos, racists, violence supporting) and good stuff too, but I don't think it was sustainable without major change. They were given some opportunity to fix it but I really think they were not at all ready for the massive jump and did not have the organizational size or base to deal with it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL if they had banned him 3 1/2 years ago he would probably still be president for another 4 years.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think your right dakota.

Ok friendly on line democrats I want to give you an undisputsble example of why some democrats and the party is insane. My wife was reading something some influential democrat has proposed. He proposed teeducation camps for Trump voters. and said society should remove thier children from thier homes. I woukd like to know what the average democrat thinks of this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look at this letter that was written by a congressman....

This is what I have been talking about... How a few "tech" companies are controlling everything. This is what is scary. Now when I say the "dem's" are controlling the media. Look how these tech companies leadership leans.... oke: And you are not seeing any Dem's right now put up a fight. Again many see what is wrong but are not acting on it or know how to act on it....ie: Sec 230.

Like I have talked about.... THIS SHOULD SCARE THE CRAP OUT OF EVERYONE. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

if Trump had conceded defeat instead of strained to remain in office, he'd have gone right back to his businesses, which have done, if not great, just fine while he's been president. While threats of criminal prosecution loomed after he left office, he still had his sights on running again in 2024, potentially building a new media company on the back of his popularity.

Instead, he insisted on lying and attempting to manipulate the election, eventually inciting a mob to attack Congress. As a result, we've seen a string of setbacks in the last week that have left him, according to reports, more worried about the effect on "the long-term brand" than the violence he inspired. "The brand is becoming radioactive," a Trump ally told NBC News. "That matters more to him, because that's going to have real, tangible effects on his life immediately."

Deutsche Bank, which has lent Trump millions of dollars over the years, and Signature Bank are both distancing themselves from the Trump Organization. Real estate company Cushman & Wakefield, which previously handled lease negotiations at some of his properties, is done with him. The broker trying to sell his Washington, D.C., hotel, which had been drawing less and less business even before last week's insurrection, quit, too. But for Trump, at least, worse than the political ramifications has to be seeing the 2022 PGA Championship moved from his Bedminster, New Jersey, golf course.

Trump's son, Eric said in defense of his father, the man who directed a mob of people to march on the Capitol to protect himself against losing a fair election. to "have some backbone. Show some fight. Learn from Donald Trump."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You have fallen for media lies Ken. The timeline is interesting. It takes 45 minutes to walk from where Trump was speaking yo the capitol. The riot begin 31 minutes before Trumps speech ended. If people were where Trump was and wanted to get to the capitol 31 minutes befor his speech ended they would have to leave before his speech begin delendent on if his speech was one hour and sixteen minutes or less. I need to look for that speech length and length and content of opening remarks. This is as big a hoax as the dossier.

Here is an interesting exchange where in the senate democrats were asked to denounce ANTIFA violence they would not. So Ken would you denounce ANTIF? How about BLM?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Back to the social media ban.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

I agree if he would have just bowed out gracefully he wouldn't be having all of this stuff happen to him. But this is also the result of the stupid CANCEL CULTURE and the PC crowd that we live in.

These companies are pulling out before all the facts play out to "save face".

Like I have stated all the facts haven't yet been found out about the whole capital riot. Like I have mentioned it takes a murder case with a confession, weapon, dead body, 10 witnesses, etc... all that evidence it takes longer to convict a man than the House did with Trump on this last impeachment. BTW.... THEY DIDN"T EVEN INVESTIGATE IT. That is what is scary and should scare everyone. This is showing how that branch will work moving forward. No evidence... lets impeach. It only matters who is in control of the chair at the time. THINK ABOUT IT.

Now he really messed up with the possibility of building the media company. He could have bought Parler and used that platform to push.

But back to the ban on twitter....

There are numerous videos out there showing the hypocrisy they are doing. Some are from quotes way back 4 years ago... but they did nothing. No blocking, no "stamps" on the tweets, no banning, etc. They just started to do this in the last few years.... and honestly targeting.... CONSERVATIVES... that is what is scary. Again it is just who is running these companies that can control what they want people to see or not see. THIS SHOULD SCARE PEOPLE. Again all of this I have been talking about isn't a Dem vs Republican thing... it isn't a Liberal vs Conservative things.... it is about freedom of speech and information.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry, I don't see any untruths in what I posted. And neither do a WHOLE LOT of businesses and banks. With more to come. Trump has basically road killed his future and in years to come he will be remembered as the only president to be impeached twice.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So coming out today/yesterday.... is twitter CEO talking about censoring Trump and Q Aonn.... and he talks about "we need to keep doing this for a long time"...

Before anyone goes off completely on this. They talked about curbing violence and the threats of violence. So we will need to see if they do things to ANTIFA pages... BLM pages... Anyone who threatens a republican... anyone who threatens the USA or another country... anyone who threatens a sect of people (think Iatola)... etc. See if they follow through with this or just keep targeting conservatives.

But what this video shows you is why Sec 230 needs work or changes. Twitter in doing so with what I talked about above... is becoming an EDITOR... which holds different rules, taxation, etc. I agree that they should censor violence or calling for violence.... but you are also curbing speech and EDITING. Which under 230 is a No No... or they need to get taxed different, have different rules/guidlines, etc. They dont get the freedom or full protection of section 230. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW... just saw a snippet on Twitter...

Did ND purpose or pass a bill that would allow people who are censored or "deleted" on twitter or facebook the chance to sue those companies?

If so... this is a step in the right direction. Like I mentioned... if they want to be more of an "editor" good for them. But they cant have the freedom or protections of Sec. 230 if they are acting like an editor.

So they need to revamp 230.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Did ND purpose or pass a bill that would allow people who are censored or "deleted" on twitter or facebook the chance to sue those companies?


 Sure did and Texas is going after them. What they are doing is very unAmerican, and disrespectful of the constitution and anyone who doesn't agree with them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Sure did and Texas is going after them. What they are doing is very unAmerican, and disrespectful of the constitution and anyone who doesn't agree with them.


This is awesome and again... a step in the right direction. Now if the Federal court will hold up any lawsuit against them is the next step. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

A week of no Twitter for Trump.....it's like he doesn't exist anymore.


----------

